# What do you think of this guitar ??



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

MARTIN the 1 000 000 th guitar built. 
Click on the link below...
http://www.mguitar.com/history/million.php

She's pretty nice... For sure it is an collection item. Don't even wonder about the price of this beauty. It's an piece of Art...

Inlays are amazing. 

If I get this one, it will be in an window bullet proof case :smile:

Bahhh after maybe she turn out to be my beater guitar, for playing around an camp fire...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well it certainly is stunning, in an Over the top kind of way. Can't say I blame them as it's a milestone for sure... Me? I really like the case in the background.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think the case is made from "autruche" leather... don't know this word in english the big bird from australia... I'm not 100% sure, but that really looks like this...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

millenium_03 said:


> I think the case is made from "autruche" leather... don't know this word in english the big bird from australia... I'm not 100% sure, but that really looks like this...


'Autruche' is 'ostrich' in English...and it's from Africa, not Australia. The large flightless bird from Australia that you're thinking about is the 'emu'.


But, hey, you're English is still pretty good. Keep on reading and posting. It will only get better.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the correction....


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

millenium_03 said:


> Thanks for the correction....


Pas de probleme, ca me fait plaisir d'avoir pu t'aider avec ton anglais. C'est comme ca que je gagne mon pain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow... that might be one of the ugliest things I've ever seen


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Dang
I was gonna buy it but I guess millenium saw it first.

probably costs$1.00 per year......of course the CDN $ is up...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Too much for me... so much decorative stuff it's baroque... like it's from some forgotten guilded age out of antiquity.

Too effete for my tastes, too. I'd feel like a sissy playing it. I'd also be afraid to even touch it!

Good on Martin for making that milestone, though... it's quite an achievement any way you slice it.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Too much for me... so much decorative stuff it's baroque... like it's from some forgotten guilded age out of antiquity.
> 
> Too effete for my tastes, too. I'd feel like a sissy playing it. I'd also be afraid to even touch it!
> 
> Good on Martin for making that milestone, though... it's quite an achievement any way you slice it.


Yeah, I don't think this was made for playing. I bet they'll display it somewhere at their headquarters or donate it to some museum for the exposure and the tax break.

One thing...I call BS on this one. Unless they've been incredibly anal with keeping their records over the last 150 years or so, I doubt they could ever know for sure it's the millionth guitar they've made under the Martin name. Besides, their Sigma division alone has probably produced close to one million guitars since the 70s, if not more.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

me---> :sport-smiley-002: <--that guitar


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Way too fancy for me, at any price.


----------

